# Αποχαιρέτα την τη μετενέργεια που χάνεις...



## sarant (Jan 28, 2012)

Σύμφωνα με την ειδησεογραφία, οι δανειστές μας πιέζουν τον Υπουργό Εργασίας να δεχτεί σαρωτικές αλλαγές στις εργασιακές σχέσεις στον ιδιωτικό τομέα:
_Συγκεκριμένα οι δανειστές ξεκαθάρισαν στην ηγεσία του υπουργείου ότι πρέπει να μειωθεί ο κατώτατος μισθός, να περικοπεί ο 13ος και ο 14ος, να καταργηθούν οι κανονισμοί εργασίας σε ΔΕΚΟ-τράπεζες, να υπάρξουν αλλαγές στη Διαιτησία (ΟΜΕΔ) και να καταργηθεί η μετενέργεια (η ισχύς της σύμβασης για ένα εξάμηνο μετά τη λήξη της).
_
(δεν βρίσκω πώς μπαίνει το λινκ, πάντως εδώ:
http://www.tanea.gr/latestnews/article/?aid=4690167)

Παρόμοιες ειδήσεις θα έχετε διαβάσει κι εσείς τις τελευταίες μέρες. Ας προσπαθήσουμε να προσποιηθούμε πως δεν μας ενδιαφέρει το περιεχόμενο της είδησης. Ίσως έχουμε μιαν άγνωστη λέξη, τη μετενέργεια. Ευτυχώς αμέσως μετά δίνεται η εξήγηση: η ισχύς της σύμβασης για ένα εξάμηνο μετά τη λήξη της. Προφανώς, αν θέλουμε να δώσουμε κανονικό ορισμό θα γενικεύσουμε: η ισχύς της σύμβασης για ένα ορισμένο χρονικό διάστημα και μετά τη λήξη της.

Όλα καλά; Όχι, αφενός επειδή όλα είναι κακά, ψυχρά κι ανάποδα και αφετέρου επειδή αυτή η μετενέργεια δεν είναι τόσο απλή υπόθεση όσο φαίνεται. Εννοώ, δεν υπάρχει στα λεξικά. Ούτε στον Μπαμπινιώτη ή το ΛΚΝ, ούτε όμως και στα παλιότερα (Πρωία) ούτε και σε όσα έχουν την "όλη ελληνική" (Πάπυρο, Δημητράκο). Ούτε καν στο Αντίστροφο της Αναστασιάδη, που έχει λέξεις που άλλο λεξικό δεν τις καταδέχεται. Και ούτε υπάρχει η λέξη στο TLG, άρα στην αρχαία ή τη βυζαντινή γραμματεία.

Βέβαια, είναι διάφανη η παραγωγή της λέξης, έχουμε κάμποσες άλλες που σχηματίζονται με παρόμοιο τρόπο (μετασεισμός, μετείκασμα, μεταίσθημα κτλ.) αλλά εδώ υπάρχει και εξειδίκευση της σημασίας στον χώρο των συμβάσεων, που έμεινε εντελώς αλεξικογράφητη, όπως φαίνεται, ως τα σήμερα, ενώ πρέπει να έχει πλαστεί εδώ και μερικές δεκαετίες, αλλά έμενε κρυμμένη μακριά από τα φώτα της δημοσιότητας.

Είναι αστείο που την καταγράφουμε τώρα που καταργείται (με αυτή την ειδική σημασία μόνο, βέβαια). 

Ακόμα πιο περίεργο είναι ότι αν ζητήσετε από το Google να μεταφράσει την παράγραφο με τη μετενέργεια, δεν παίρνετε metenergeia, όπως στις άγνωστες λέξεις, αλλά... aftereffect. 
Specifically, lenders cleared the leadership of the ministry that we should reduce the minimum wage, to cut the 13th and 14th, the Regulations work in SOEs, banks, subject to changes in Arbitration (OMED) and to abolish the aftereffect (power the contract for six months after the end of)

Αναρωτιέμαι, υπάρχει τάχα η μετενέργεια σε κάποιο μυθικό γλωσσάριο της υπόγειας ραβινικής βιβλιοθήκης της Ζυρίχης, όπου έχει πρόσβαση μόνο το γκουγκλ, ή έχει μάθει το γκουγκλ να κάνει parsing τις σύνθετες λέξεις;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 28, 2012)

Υπάρχει και πιο απλή εξήγηση για τις γνώσεις του Γκούγκλη. Κάποιος να χρειαζόταν συστηματικά τη λέξη σε αυτόματες γκουγκλομεταφράσεις και να του τη δίδαξε.


----------



## Themis (Jan 28, 2012)

Δεν μπορώ να θυμηθώ γιατί, αλλά η μετενέργεια σαν απόδοση του aftereffect δεν με ξενίζει, σαν να το έχω συναντήσει κάπου κάποτε. Νομίζω ότι είναι ένας σχηματισμός που θέλει οπωσδήποτε να είναι λόγιος και που επηρεάζεται καθοριστικά από την επενέργεια. Όσο για τη μετενέργεια της σύμβασης, αυτό εγώ το ήξερα για αυτόματη παράταση της ισχύος της. Αλλά βέβαια άλλη κλάση έχει να λες "αυτόματη παράταση" και άλλη να λες "μετενέργεια"...


----------



## sarant (Jan 28, 2012)

Δεν ξέρω αν είναι ίδιο με την αυτόματη παράταση, ίσως είναι.

Σε έναν δικηγορικό ιστότοπο βρήκα τεκμηρίωση των διατάξεων περί μετενέργειας, χωρίς όμως να χρησιμοποιείται ο όρος στο κείμενο βάσης:
http://www.ergasiaka.com/tips/metenergeiasse


----------



## Themis (Jan 28, 2012)

Ναι, φαίνεται να είναι ειδική περίπτωση. Η σύμβαση μπορεί να έχει λήξει, αλλά εξακολουθούν να ισχύουν οι "κανονιστικοί όροι" της. Δεν ξέρω ποιοι είναι οι κανονιστικοί όροι σε διάκριση από τους άλλους, οπότε δεν μπορώ να πω τίποτα. Αν όμως η μετενέργεια χρησιμοποιείται από τους νομικούς για τις συλλογικές συμβάσεις εργασίας, είμαστε υποχρεωμένοι να τη δεχτούμε σαν ειδικό νομικό όρο.


----------



## nickel (Jan 28, 2012)

Να δούμε σαν απόδοση κάτι πιο σύνθετο, όπως «the post-termination effect»;
http://www.google.gr/search?ix=hca&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q="post-termination+effect"


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 28, 2012)

Κάτι με φυσική μού κάνει αυτή η μετενέργεια. Ίσως και μεταφυσική.


----------



## StellaP (Feb 6, 2012)

Σε εφημερίδα υπάρχει ένα άρθρο σχετικά με την αύξηση της τιμής του φυσικού αερίου. Επί λέξει :
"...Να σημειωθεί ότι η αύξηση του 25% αφορά στην καθαρή χρέωση-εκτός των φόρων, που οφείλεται στην εξάμηνη "μετενέργεια"
της αύξησης των διεθνών τιμών πετρελαίου το προηγούμενο διάστημα, ενώ αν προστεθεί και η επιβάρυνση από τον Ειδικό Φόρο Κατανάλωσης
που επιβλήθηκε και στο φυσικό αέριο από τον περασμένο Σεπτέμβριο η αύξηση για τους καταναλωτές γίνεται 35%"....

Γιατί εμένα μου φαίνεται λάθος η χρήση της λέξης "μετενέργεια" στην προκειμένη περίπτωση;


----------



## Zazula (Feb 6, 2012)

Έχω την αίσθηση πως εδώ δουλεύει η αντιστοίχιση aftereffect <=> μετενέργεια, για την οποία μίλησε ο sarant στην αρχική ανάρτηση.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 9, 2012)

Επίσης, δικό μας — και μάλιστα προ 30μήνου: *μετεπεξεργασία *= post-processing.


----------



## nickel (Feb 12, 2012)

«Δεν έχετε συνειδητοποιήσει το μέγεθος του προβλήματος που αντιμετωπίζετε ως χώρα. Θα τα χάσετε όλα έτσι όπως επιμένετε» ήταν η συνηθισμένη απάντηση που έδιναν οι τροϊκανοί όταν οι υπουργοί έφερναν αντιρρήσεις, πότε για να διασώσουν τον 13ο και τον 14ο μισθό, πότε για να διαφυλάξουν τις επικουρικές ή τις κύριες συντάξεις και πότε για να περισώσουν την περίφημη «μετενέργεια», *την οποία οι Τροϊκανοί ούτε καν γνώριζαν πώς να την προφέρουν και περιορίστηκαν να την αποκαλούν στα αγγλικά περίπου σαν «συνέχιση της σύμβασης», χωρίς να προσδιορίζουν μάλιστα τι ακριβώς εννοούσαν.*
http://www.tovima.gr/politics/article/?aid=443247

Πάντως, βλέπω ότι στο αγγλικό κείμενο του Μνημονίου-2 γράφει:
Length of collective contracts and revisions of *the 'after effects' of collective contracts*. Changes will specify that: (i) all collective contracts should have a maximum duration of 3 years; (ii) collective contracts already in place for 24 months or more will expire not later than one year after the law is adopted; (iii) the grace period after a contract expires is reduced from 6 to 3 months; and (iv) in the event that a new collective agreement cannot be reached after three months of efforts, remuneration will revert back to the basic wage plus the following general allowances (seniority, child, education, and hazardous). This will continue to apply until replaced by terms specified in a new collective agreement or in new or individual contract.

Ο drsiebenmal με ενημερώνει ότι το γερμανικό για το «post-termination effect» του αγγλικού βιβλίου για το γερμανικό εργατικό δίκαιο είναι Nachwirkung:

(Νόμος για τις συλλογικές διαπραγματεύσεις)
Nach Ablauf eines Tarifvertrags gelten seine Rechtsnormen weiter, bis sie durch eine andere Abmachung ersetzt werden (Nachwirkung). 
Μετά τη λήξη μιας κλαδικής συμφωνίας εξακολουθούν να ισχύουν οι νομικές προβλέψεις της μέχρι να αντικατασταθούν από άλλη συμφωνία (μετενέργεια).

Τον ευχαριστώ για τη βοήθεια που μου έδωσε.


----------



## SBE (Feb 12, 2012)

Όταν λέει δεν ήξεραν πώς να την προφέρουν, εννοεί ότι προσπαθούσαν να πουν metenergeia και δεν τους έβγαινε;


----------



## nickel (Feb 12, 2012)

SBE said:


> Όταν λέει δεν ήξεραν πώς να την προφέρουν, εννοεί ότι προσπαθούσαν να πουν metenergeia και δεν τους έβγαινε;


Δεν νομίζω ότι θα είχαν πρόβλημα προφοράς, γιατί είμαι σχεδόν σίγουρος ότι κάποιος φωστήρας εκεί μέσα θα τους εξηγούσε και θα πέταξε κάποια στιγμή «You know, metenergy». Και τότε θα γούρλωσαν περισσότερο τα μάτια τους.


----------



## SBE (Feb 12, 2012)

Α, ναι, ξέχασα, πρόκειται για ποιοτική δημοσιογραφία...


----------

